# Building a dead strip



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

For my next project,I plan on converting my LED lap counter over to a dead strip setup.
While rummaging through my extra stuff,I see that I have two extra Tomy terminal tracks.

Im thinking,would I be able to use these for my dead strip setup????I cant really see why not,and it would save a little bit of soldering if I could.

Mike(ice9)


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ummm*

I don't think that this is really going to save you much work.
The common power rail connection will probably mess things up.
You would need separate signals to whatever you are using as a lap counter.
Plus you would still need to run power jumpers from one end of the dead strip track to the other so the cars would have stable power entering and leaving the dead strip... In this picture red is the connection to the lap counter and blue is the jumper for power.
(Borrowed without permission from Gregory Brauns website http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ )








Using terminal tracks would cause you to have two rails tied together through the common power tap. I don't know what that will do to the lap conter....

Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Using terminal tracks would cause you to have two rails tied together through the common power tap. I don't know what that will do to the lap conter....
> 
> Scott


Thats what Im wondering.If sharing the black side with two lanes would work.

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

A dead strip need only be @ 6" in length. Anything longer and you have more chance of stalling the car on the dead strip. A dead strip uses the car to complete a connection to send or break a signal. Most timing software/hardware is built specifically for dead strips. I believe Lap Timer 2000 (Greg Braun) lets you choose I/R, dead strip or reed switch.

You could try a terminal strip but you would have to cut the rails to separate them from track power completely. You would also have to remove the common ground strip to separate the lanes.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I gave up on using the terminal tracks,and built the dead strip with some extra track I had.

It came out great.I wish I had done this to begin with.

Only problem now is to figure out what the settings should be.It only triggers if I drive the cars over it slowly.  

Back to the old drawing board once again I guess.

Mike


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Whose (manufacturer) lap counter are you using?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I am using Greg Brauns "Lap Timer 2000" software.It works pretty good and the price is right(free).

Still cant get the dead strip to work when my cars are up to speed.I have to try a few more things.I emailed Greg Braun,still waiting for a reply.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I am using the joystick port.

I am starting to think that the 3" specified in his instructions for building a dead strip is too short.I think 6" might be more like it.

Mike


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm interested in the solution. Will you let us know your progress (our lack thereof) in resolving this issue? -- Greg


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks AfxToo, for the detailed information on race management systems.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I tried up to 4 inches and couldn't get it to work so I went to IR Dectors and flashlight bulbs from Radio Shack. Now I have no problems.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Greg Braun sent me the setings last night.1ms timer resolution,and a minimum of 500ms debounce.I tried that and it did absoloutly nothing.

So I guess as a last ditch effort,I will build yet another set of dead strips,only this time I will go with between 5 and 6 inches.

If this doesnt work,I give up.Im jst going to order in the whole Trackmate setup and be done with it already.Ive had enough.

Mike


----------

